# Back Country Question



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

They make an insert you can click into your bindings that will allow you freeheel motion for climbing. Check out "Backcountry access" (I think that's what its called) or ask around at the local gear shop that sells tele and AT gear. Some places rent them. You'll find yourself lugging a much heavier setup on your feet and using your ski boots in a way that they weren't designed to move but it'll give you an idea of whether you want to take the next step and get into an AT setup (see the thread in this forum) or learn to telemark.

Before you go into the backcountry, you'll want to learn about avalanche safety, pick up some more gear (beacon and shovel) and go with friends, preferrably much more experienced than you.

Good luck,

--Andy


----------



## Chris Webster (Oct 30, 2003)

The Alpine Trekker by Backcountry Access is what Andy is referring to. The setup is heavy. Next option is to replace your bindings with something like the Naxo or Fritsche. They are strong enough to work at ski areas and will take a downhihll boot.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

snowshoes and pack all your equipment....safety first...


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Nice thought but...*

better throw in some boot warmers. I seen a fellow or two get pretty hypothermic trying to put on ski boots on top of a peak
after snow shoeing up. You know every new sport seems to
cost about a grand minimum. Sounds to me if you're a good alpine
skiier you might just spring for an AT setup with skins. Save you the learning curve of the tele's.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Bro,

If you want the goods and ski alpine save the $ of AT gear and use it to buy a snowmobile. As you lap your friends pluggin away on skins you both will know why you got a sled.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

SHOULDN'T YOUR HANDLE BE: "SLEDNECK" ?


----------

